# Back into old habits - Scarby Reef.



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice report Rob. Sorry to hear about the lost Chrissy present. It was nice and cool out there. I got drenched in the shower:lol:


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice words rob
Those koolies mate, it's a exciting yet sad " see ya" when they leave, somehow it seems worth it though.
And you managed a great snap for the table anyway, ;-)

Been awhile for me too visiting the scarby "mistress",but got up this morn deciding on the north reef,didnt even get 50m of the beach when my trolled softy got slammed by a solid fish, I was too busy filming the sunrise to even notice, grabbed my rod and realised 'twas one of them high flying scarby tarpons I've hooked a few times but yet to land cos they don't swim they fly and love to spit those hooks..and yet again had my plastic turned inside out.
But as luck had it got slammed again 20 mins later by another tarpon on a trolled plastic which i managed to get in the yak after some serious high flying accrobatix,.couple of pix then back in the water,this thing was leaping a meter into the air, what a ancient looking fish. No snaps for me but a good dusky for lunch.
As I understand couple of snaps caught today by fellow yakkers, and saw a nice jewy in the bag, and left another yakker with a serious bend in his rod, keen to hear what that ended up to be!

Cheers mate
Wayne


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a missed a good day on the water at Scarby but my body was never going to allow it. Nice fish Rob and unfortunate about the koolie but its always exciting. Wayne with the Tarpon when they leap lower the rod tip and you'll find you will land them most of the time. It's been a long time since i've had one on my line though. I'm starting to miss them I think. I hope it wasn't Trev with the Jewy, we would never hear the end of it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> I hope it wasn't Trev with the Jewy, we would never hear the end of it.


I had a good one in my hatch today. Went 91 cms on the bragmat.


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was worried you lost the xmas rod as I was reading your post.

see you at scarby sometime in the future.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

kayakone said:


> bruus said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it wasn't Trev with the Jewy, we would never hear the end of it.
> ...


Prove it


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > bruus said:
> ...


I have a photo. So there.

:lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> I had a good one in my hatch today. Went 91 cms on the bragmat.


Prove it[/quote]

I have a photo. So there.

:lol:[/quote]

I got photos, too...

My jewie went 94 cm! ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

Did either of the jews have a shiny Koolie hanging off its face by any chance???


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

TarponRob said:


> Did either of the jews have a shiny Koolie hanging off its face by any chance???


There was one jew only Rob...Jimbo's. I just carried it back to the beach in my hatch on the ice. Sorry, no Koolie attached.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's my photo... sorry, no Koolie!








and his grunter mate...








Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow sounds like scarby is firing, great fish all. I might head out this Saturday and try my luck. Otherwise might be the Pine if this wind hangs around. I haven't fished in a couple of months and starting to get the itch


----------

